# PE after the name



## chess5329 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've been questioning due to I have a LST Certificate (Land Surveyor-in-Training) if I should use it on my bussiness card....... name, P.E., LSIT. I'm planning to use it due to Land Surveying is a plus after your PE.

Any comments or thoughts are well appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 4, 2012)

chess5329 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been questioning due to I have a LST Certificate (Land Surveyor-in-Training) if I should use it on my bussiness card....... name, P.E., LSIT. I'm planning to use it due to Land Surveying is a plus after your PE.
> 
> ...


I don't think you should. I never cared for the use of EIT or LSIT after a name in the first place but, if you are a PE, it's even more meaningless. In CA, if you have your PE, in essence, you have your LSIT. PEs do not need to take the Fundamentals of Surveying exam, they can jump straight to the PLS exam (and, in fact, their PE counts for 48 of the 72 months of experience needed). I'd keep just the PE and not include the LSIT on your business card. Now, if you get your PLS, display that with pride.


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 4, 2012)

I have seen a bunch of guys have Name, PE, SIT.

I used my EIT after my name with pride until I got my PE. You should do the same ... you earned it.


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else, So far its a tie. One Yes and one No.

Thank you guys, I really appreciated!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2012)

It's the classic engineer answer: it depends.

I would update my "title" depending on what my name was being put on. If it was on a proposal where I would be marketing myself as someone working on the surveying aspect, then yes I would list it. But if it was just an internal email, then I wouldn't. It can be annoying to some when you clutter things up with an alphabet soup behind your name, but this is a VERY weak argument to not list it.

I don't think it would be out of place to put it on your business cards. If you're actively working towards your surveying license, then by all means advertise it. Ptatohead is correct that most states allow their civil engineers to perform surveying under their PE license, but I would emphasize the fact that this is typically limited. Sure you would still be limited by what you're able to professionally perform (have a PLS sign-off on your work), but the LSiT shows that you have more than the basic surveying competency held by most civil PE's.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never been a fan of the "-ITs". What other professional community uses it?


----------



## R2KBA (Jun 18, 2012)

I vote for not using any form of -IT after your name. You can be proud and display your certificate or even put on your resume that you are an EIT or LSIT, but putting it on a business card or signature is too much IMO. I never did.

I know someone who puts "BSEE" (BS degree in electrical engineering) on his business cards which seems pretty uncommon.


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Put whatever credentials are relevant, and use them sparingly.

You can put BS, PE, LSIT, if you'd like, or just PE. Listing the "highest" credential is generally what is done.


----------



## K19 (Jun 18, 2012)

I worked for an engineering firm in Dublin and it was actually very common to see UK &amp; Ireland professionals put all their degrees, licenses, and memberships on business cards! It feels a bit showy here in the States though. FWIW I think it's in best taste to only put professional (not progress / -IT) licenses on your cards. Discipline accredidations are also okay (e.g. AIA, AICP) and are more or less the norm, though tacking on a LEED seems a bit rich IMHO.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 24, 2012)

Since that's how they do it in Europe, we should obviously follow their superior lead.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 26, 2012)

if they are separate licenses, then list both. depending on the state, a PE isn't a surveyor by law even though a PE may be able to perform the function.


----------

